# 26 x 2.35 tires.



## vontrike (Mar 1, 2012)

I had ordered a set of Bontrager Solana tires for my custom. I wanted a classic look, but bigger tire, so the 26 x 2.35 would fit the bill. That little bit made a big difference after they were mounted and on the bike. They look great and have the slick where the rubber hits the road, so should not be as noisy. They run around 25 bucks each. My fender clearance looks real good too.


----------



## brett4christ (Mar 5, 2012)

FWIW....Another beefy tire (that won't break the bank) is the CST Cyclops in 26x2.4.  Fit my Giant beachcruiser frame quite well, and looks awesome!


----------

